# Travelling with raw.. crossing borders.



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone...

So as I've told some of you in General Talk...me and the boys are travelling the US starting June 29th.

The dilemma:

I live in Canada and am crossing the border at Sarnia (rainbow Bridge), the boys eat PMR... and the one thing I'm stressing over is their food.
I'm going for two weeks... and I'm highly considering a cooler... packing it full of meat and going.
But i know that the border website does say that can't bring meat in that could potentially have E Coli.......

So.... what do i do? Cross with a cooler of meat and take the chance?
OR.... load up once i cross the border?

The weather will be warm so it will be impossible to say stop at a grocery store, leave the boys in the truck and run in.

This is a major part of the trip I'm stressing over.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You can not cross the border with meat. They will check. You will have to figure out a way to pick some up in the US once your there. Arent you stopping over at a friends house to visit part way down? Perhaps stock up on what you need then. Feed the boys a gorge meal prior to leaving.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

don't stres and don't waste your money. they will confiscate whatever food you pack at athe border.

once you are across, stop at a store and load up.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Walmart and chain grocery stores in larger cities are open 24 hours. Others 6 am or 7 am to 10 pm. This would allow you to go shopping during the wee hours or after it is cool in the evening. The dogs could be boarded at a vet clinic for 1 hour while you go shopping.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys...

I'll just take enough to get to the border.

I'll shop probably a Walmart during cool times... I usually am a very quick shopper anyway.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Like I said on FB, just buy it here. You can find what you need for cheap to get by for two weeks. I can easily find chicken quarters for well under $1/lb. One thing of chicken liver would be cheap and last the entire two weeks. And even if they had to go without organs for two weeks, that's fine. Or better yet, when does Kelley next pick up meat from her supplier? Maybe she could just order you some as well, and you can pay her when you get here. I think she gets pretty good prices.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Does your friend in Butler Wisconsin know of any raw food suppliers in Milwaukee? Otherwise I can get the number for a lady in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area that sells Chicken backs, ground turkey,chicken necks, ground chicken, ground beef, salmon, tukey livers and hearts, salmon, etc. and Eureka pre-made raw food. she is supposed to have reasonable prices! Let me know if you would like me to get her phone number from my Mom! 
Good luck in Your Dock Jumping competitions! :usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Just by enough to get here - we have some great prices so you can stock up cheap.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

How easy is it to spot "enhanced" meat at a grocery store there? That's one thing that concerns me.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> How easy is it to spot "enhanced" meat at a grocery store there? That's one thing that concerns me.


It will either say it on the front or just flip it over and it will give the exact sodium content.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

vnairp11 said:


> Why not carry dry dog food for the trip and if you get off anywhere then treat them with meat?


Because raw-fed dogs shouldn't be eating dry kibble. For MOST of them, it's just asking to mess with their digestion systems.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Where you headed to? I'm under the impression that the majority of meats here in the US are much less expensive than Canada. I don't know where the bridge is that you're crossing at but if it's into WI, stuff is CHEAP up here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

vnairp11 said:


> every dog is different i guess not all dogs have such sensitive stomach, my pit bull eats raw every 2 days and dry rest


this is what you've gotten your dog 'used to'. 

many of our dogs have not seen kibble in years.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> Where you headed to? I'm under the impression that the majority of meats here in the US are much less expensive than Canada. I don't know where the bridge is that you're crossing at but if it's into WI, stuff is CHEAP up here.


I have heard this as well. On Monday I am going to Montana and I live in Canada. I am feeding them before we leave home and then will pick up their food on the US side of the border. I am counting on it being cheaper LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

for those crossing into the US, if you are going to buy either chicken, turkey or pork, make sure you check the nutritional panels.....

there should be less than 100 mg per 4 oz serving. of sodium.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Walmart has cheap chicken quarters that are not enhanced. I think the brand is Gold Leaf or something like that. Red bag. In Iowa, I pay about $7.50 for 10 pounds. Otherwise, LOTS of stuff at Walmart is enhanced...as in most every bit of poultry. I don't know about red meat, though. A lot of meat packed on the foam trays with plastic around them do not have information on sodium content. 

There is very little turkey available at Walmart (at least here). 

As others have said, enhanced stuff is obvious. It should say on the front of the package "% of solution added" or something. If it says anything about retained water, then it should be fine.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

vnairp11 said:


> every dog is different i guess not all dogs have such sensitive stomach, my pit bull eats raw every 2 days and dry rest


I agree with magicre but also many of us switched to raw not only for raw benefits themselves but also because of how kibble negatively affected our dogs.

Mine, for instance, can't digest kibble and if I was forced to bring some along and just feed it, I may as well not feed him at all because he wouldn't be keeping it down anyway.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd rather fast them for a day than feed kibble....


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> I agree with magicre but also many of us switched to raw not only for raw benefits themselves but also because of how kibble negatively affected our dogs.
> 
> Mine, for instance, can't digest kibble and if I was forced to bring some along and just feed it, I may as well not feed him at all because he wouldn't be keeping it down anyway.


All of the above, and Jenn has a dog with epilepsy. Don't want to go changing anything and set off his seizures!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> Where you headed to? I'm under the impression that the majority of meats here in the US are much less expensive than Canada. I don't know where the bridge is that you're crossing at but if it's into WI, stuff is CHEAP up here.


I think what she was was that she will be crossing on a hot day and won't be able to leave her dogs in the car to go in and buy stuff.

I totally get that. It was 80 here this morning and I left the dogs at home when I went to town.

Too bad there aren't any drive-through meat places.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think what she was was that she will be crossing on a hot day and won't be able to leave her dogs in the car to go in and buy stuff.
> 
> I totally get that. It was 80 here this morning and I left the dogs at home when I went to town.
> 
> Too bad there aren't any drive-through meat places.


Ah yea, that makes sense if she's driving alone. Maybe she can start calling ahead to a butcher and ask if they can just charge her card over the phone and bring some stuff out to her car? Or something like leaving the dogs at a hotel? I don't know what her plans are..


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

If someone is travelling with you, they could go into the store for the meat and you can wait in the car with the dogs with the air running. Not ideal and it uses gas but you do what you have to. Or (sort of like _unoriginal's idea) maybe if you know someone in the area who can buy you some meat and you can meet up with them for the exchange.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think what she was was that she will be crossing on a hot day and won't be able to leave her dogs in the car to go in and buy stuff.
> 
> I totally get that. It was 80 here this morning and I left the dogs at home when I went to town.
> 
> *Too bad there aren't any drive-through meat places.*


Best. Idea. Ever. hahaha!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!

I'll be leaving Canada June 29th, I booked a hotel in indiana on the way.

I have Left the ac running in the truck before and ran in... But of course modern truck will not lock the doors with the truck running in park. Thanks ford.
If I do that I worry about someone taking them or something... Hours away from home and two dogs on meds.
It'll probably resort to me late night shopping. I'm aiming to get into Indiana about 6.... So it won't be cool, but the boys can wait a few hours to eat.

Switching to kibble just isn't in the agenda at all.
Switching could Cause seizures and they'll be miserable from their food allergies which will make me miserable.

Milwaukee wWould work!!
I can make a slight detour on my route to stop there... Pm me the number! Thanks!

Michelle, Kelley has offered to feed the boys from her freezer and I just compensate her for what they eat.
The issue is the time I'm not there... I leave her house July 5th.
SO that's when I'll need my own supply.
When I leave her house I'll have to stock up somewhere in Wisconsin to make it for the rest of the trip.

This is the only complicated part of traveling with raw!!
That and I have to have documents for Tucker's medications and dukes.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> Ah yea, that makes sense if she's driving alone. Maybe she can start calling ahead to a butcher and ask if they can just charge her card over the phone and bring some stuff out to her car? Or something like leaving the dogs at a hotel? I don't know what her plans are..


The trip into the states is completely alone. Just me and the boys.
On the way back I have a friend accompanying me.

The whole alone part really messes with being available to run in for meat!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> Where you headed to? I'm under the impression that the majority of meats here in the US are much less expensive than Canada. I don't know where the bridge is that you're crossing at but if it's into WI, stuff is CHEAP up here.


I'm heading to a small town in Wisconsin just an hour outside of MN, twin cities. I believe just an hour I could be wrong.
Then from there im heading to kansas city Missouri.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Where are you stopping in IN? And are you traveling through Chicago area (sounds like you are) if you can get enough to get you through, I'd be willing to help you out in getting some meats around here. I'm northwest of the city and willing to travel a bit to help a raw-feeder (as long as you don't mind whole...Don't know what you feed). Let me know.. In the very least, I can point you in a good direction. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We actually got INTO Canada with a cooler full of meat, but on the way out....they confiscated everything perishable, even though we bought it in the US originally. Luckily we planned our trip perfectly that they would eat all the meat we took into Canada and that we would refill the cooler when we got back to the US. 

I would pack an empty cooler. Meat prices are cheaper here anyways!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

_unoriginal said:


> Where are you stopping in IN? And are you traveling through Chicago area (sounds like you are) if you can get enough to get you through, I'd be willing to help you out in getting some meats around here. I'm northwest of the city and willing to travel a bit to help a raw-feeder (as long as you don't mind whole...Don't know what you feed). Let me know.. In the very least, I can point you in a good direction. :smile:


Thank you so much! Dfc people are amazing 

Basically I'm going around lake Michigan.... I picked Indiana cause I'm not sure driving by myself that I'll make it to the chicago area in one drive. I was thinking once I got to Chicago, to drive west in the direction of Rockford... Then head up to Madison Wisconsin.

I can always modify trip for some help  as of right now I won't be in Chicago till June 30th. 
Even though Chicago is half way, it depends on whether my brain can stay awake long enough.

You can always pm me or if you're on Facebook that would work 
I am so thankful for your offer!!!

Natalie.... It seems canada isn't as tough as the us side of the border.
I spent yesterday calling us borders trying to get any info...
Basically cannot bring lamb or goat thy are on the restricted list.
Also everything has to be labeled by your supplier with a company logo.
Also need to show bill of sale.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

You can't bring meat into the US from Canada, vice versa. You can buy all the meat you want here (and cheaply so). You can travel the entire us with meat, there are no "border patrols" between states.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

should you come down to colorado, i can take your dogs while you go shopping. we have a big back yard! :smile:


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Noodlesmadison said:


> You can't bring meat into the US from Canada, vice versa. You can buy all the meat you want here (and cheaply so). You can travel the entire us with meat, there are no "border patrols" between states.


I can if it's from my supplier... All labeled as to what it is and with company labels on them.
Also have to show receipt at the border too.....
But I think I'll just do it the store bought way.....

You guys are all amazing  thank you for the offers of help!!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I'll be leaving Canada June 29th, I booked a hotel in indiana on the way.
> 
> ...


Private message sent!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Will you be driving though the St. Louis area at all?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey michelle....

Google maps is taking me through springfield missouri.... and then onto i-70 through columbia...

I could just continue on the 66 go into st.louis and then grab i-70 on the west side.


----------

